# Using a Clay Bar



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I never used a clay bar before , but last weekend i started on my 04 Z71 crewcab, then to my 06 GTO.
Let me tell you , after washing , and using meguires paint cleaner, i use the clay bar, Oh what a huge difference it makes. then i did a meguires polish , and finished with a meguires carnuba wax. Man these babies are so smooth like i never seen before. smooth as a babies ass so to speak.
The Clay Bar is the big difference. Meguires and Mothers i know have clay bar kits for about $17. Get it and try it guys , it is the cats MEOW.
Winter is coming and wanted to get my vehicles protected, good weather to do it in. Glad i found a dicussion here on a clay bar treatment, they were right.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

oldsow said:


> I never used a clay bar before , but last weekend i started on my 04 Z71 crewcab, then to my 06 GTO.
> Let me tell you , after washing , and using meguires paint cleaner, i use the clay bar, Oh what a huge difference it makes. then i did a meguires polish , and finished with a meguires carnuba wax. Man these babies are so smooth like i never seen before. smooth as a babies ass so to speak.
> The Clay Bar is the big difference. Meguires and Mothers i know have clay bar kits for about $17. Get it and try it guys , it is the cats MEOW.
> Winter is coming and wanted to get my vehicles protected, good weather to do it in. Glad i found a dicussion here on a clay bar treatment, they were right.



I will only use Meguires products.......after I tried the clay bar and Gold class wax, there is no going back. Good stuff.

We recommend it to all of our automotive customers.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> I will only use Meguires products.......after I tried the clay bar and Gold class wax, there is no going back. Good stuff.
> 
> We recommend it to all of our automotive customers.




Used Meguiars products before but for some reason I like Mothers products a little better


----------

